# Stock shift knob won't come off



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm trying to replace the stock shift boot on my 94 XE and can't get the damn shift knob off. See, my friend was helping me so he just yanked the boot off of the base it was stuck into. So my situation is this: The boot flops all over and I have a new one to put on, but i want to keep the stock knob for a while, so ripping it off is out of the question. i've tried unscrewing it but it won't budge. The Chilton's says nothing about it. help please.

EDIT: i searched and found that ripping it off is usually the only way, and way to avoid it?


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Ninja said:


> I'm trying to replace the stock shift boot on my 94 XE and can't get the damn shift knob off. See, my friend was helping me so he just yanked the boot off of the base it was stuck into. So my situation is this: The boot flops all over and I have a new one to put on, but i want to keep the stock knob for a while, so ripping it off is out of the question. i've tried unscrewing it but it won't budge. The Chilton's says nothing about it. help please.
> 
> EDIT: i searched and found that ripping it off is usually the only way, and way to avoid it?


Vicegrip and a wrag is your friend.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

tried that, only succeeded in ripping little pieces if rubber off my shift knob


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

That's why you use a rag to wrap the knob before applying the vice grip or pliers..

Try and try again... you have to break the glue loose


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

Do it on a hot day while your car is sitting in the sun baking! Use a pair of vicegrips to hold the shaft of the shift lever, then get a big and I mean big plumbing pliers because it takes a decent amount leverage to break the factory glue!


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

Anyone thing squirting some GooGone in there would help? I'm not sure how i'd get it into the crack, but it might do it...


----------



## Baysideblues (Aug 27, 2005)

I had the same problem. What i did was take a saw and cut into the shifter with out hitting the metal shaft and then take a screw driver and pry it open. I dont know what kinda glue they used but they really caked it on my car to.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

woooooooooow. no need for cutting!

get 2 large vice grip pliers. place one as hard as possible on the shift knob. now pull the shift boot up and put one on the shifter as close to the other vise grip as possible. place the one on the bottom just alittle farther forward. now push the 2 in toward each other as hard as possible and it should break the glue. goo gone wont work at all because this is GLUE not sticky stuff......it will only make things greasy and hard to handle.


----------



## Baysideblues (Aug 27, 2005)

pete? said:


> woooooooooow. no need for cutting!
> 
> get 2 large vice grip pliers. place one as hard as possible on the shift knob. now pull the shift boot up and put one on the shifter as close to the other vise grip as possible. place the one on the bottom just alittle farther forward. now push the 2 in toward each other as hard as possible and it should break the glue. goo gone wont work at all because this is GLUE not sticky stuff......it will only make things greasy and hard to handle.


Hey desperate times call for desperate measures


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

B13boy said:


> Do it on a hot day while your car is sitting in the sun baking! Use a pair of vicegrips to hold the shaft of the shift lever, then get a big and I mean big plumbing pliers because it takes a decent amount leverage to break the factory glue!


Still... this method will work.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

well, I caved and got a new shift knob and cut off the rubber one with a razor blade (that took an hour  )and the best part was this: the free shift boot i got to replace the shitty rubber one, was a hair too small. wow that sucked, but atleast the new knob looks good.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

Here is what I did on my Toyota Supra to break the glue for my short stick modification. Remove the entire shifter if possible then heat the metal part of stick cloest to your shift knob on your stove or with a blow torch. It'll stink like hell if you heat it on a stove. hehehe That'll melt the glue and weaken the glue bonding. Now take two vice grip and do as describe above by Pete.

BTW, is the metal stick threaded after you remove the knob? Just wondering so I know if I need to get a knob with a screw or the threaded kind.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

it was threaded but the new knob is the kind with the tri-screws on the bottom to secure it. 

sidenote: dude, this thread was resolved like a month ago...


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

Ninja said:


> sidenote: dude, this thread was resolved like a month ago...


I just bought my 200SX SE and looking for info. You didn't have to act like a di[K. :cheers: Besides I was offering suggestions or tips for you. You don't have to take it.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

well, I am a dick. and censoring yourself makes you look like a feeb. 

anyway, in the hopes of undickliness, good luck with the 200SX shift knob.


----------

